

"SuperFoam" block collapses into chair under weight - prat
http://www.cctv.com/english/special/news/20091026/103440.shtml

======
futuremint
Seems to me like it would take some pretty crazy 3D modeling to come up with
that structure. I'd love to see the model of that and how they computed what
to put where in order for it to collapse just so. Along the same lines I'm
sure the manufacturing of that is pretty unique too.

~~~
akamaka
Not really. If you look closely at the video, you can see it's just flat
pieces of foam layered on top of each other. Presumably, she hand-made one
chair for the competition. My guess is that the "crazy 3D modeling" involved a
bunch of trial and error.

I love the simplicity of it, and I'm always amazed at what design students are
capable of coming up with.

------
zoba
Here is a video of the chair:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRWIRWZ9hos&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRWIRWZ9hos&feature=player_embedded)

------
snewe
Original story with background:

[http://www.cctv.com/english/special/news/20091026/103440.sht...](http://www.cctv.com/english/special/news/20091026/103440.shtml)

~~~
gjm11
From the start of the second page: "Wu, who has a girlish hairstyle, ..." ...
WTF?

~~~
madebylaw
Yeah the headline also calls her a 'girl' even though she's a University
graduate. When does she become a 'woman', I wonder?

~~~
neilk
I'm guessing, when she gets married? Until then it's all messing around with
21st-century algorithmically designed materials, you know, 'girl' stuff.

------
wallflower
For some reason, this chair reminds me of:

<http://www.keilhauer.com/pdf/brochures/Felt.pdf>

------
Dilpil
Wow. Where can I buy one?

------
johnyzee
It's a good gimmick, but on the video it seems to be a regular chair with a
few thin layers of foam stretched out over it.

------
jimboyoungblood
It looks more jello-shaped than tofu-shaped to me, although I concede it is
more tofu-colored.

------
amichail
Tetris chair: [http://technabob.com/blog/2009/10/28/line-breaks-tetris-
chai...](http://technabob.com/blog/2009/10/28/line-breaks-tetris-chair)

------
jawngee
But will it retain fart odors in it's porous materials?

~~~
coconutrandom
I seriously wish HN could handle the humour. Sure, eventually we would degrade
from an intelligent discussion to being knee deep in lolcatz and welcoming
overlords.

That said, your comment brought needed mirth to my morning.

~~~
jawngee
That was actually a serious question.

For anyone that sits for 17 hours a day, you would understand the importance
of the ability for your ass to breath.

I switched from an Aeron to Steelcase and it was a huge mistake, for the
simple fact that I could not fart sitting down without the odor lingering far
longer than it normally should.

